# transformers



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,all.. I have a couple CW40 transformers. They both show shorts[blinking light] after The train moves about a foot. Course the train stops.Now are they door stops or they fixable? If so,what should I look for.They been working o.k. for about two years.Maybe just old,like me LOL.

Have a good weekend,sanepilot--any help appreciated,Thanks


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Both are doing the same thing? That is odd.


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

Try this link, it may help

http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/has-anyone-attempted-to-repair-a-lionel-cw-40-transformer


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Maybe it's not the transformer, have you tested them on the bench with a static load?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you tried a different train?
Have you looked around the track for something that may have fallen onto it and is shorting it out?

It could be the locomotive?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Do you have a reversing loop in your track that is not properly isolated?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

CTValleyRR said:


> Do you have a reversing loop in your track that is not properly isolated?



This does not matter in an O gauge rail setup.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*trannys*

Hi,all..I`ve tried them on different layouts and different engines.I`m about ready to take it apart. read somewhere,probably on this forum earlier that they were junk. but I`ve been running them four about 2 years.[2 then one went bad and I used the other for about the same.One was new and one was used.The new didn`t last long.I don`t get much time to fool with my trains. I`ll try the static test,John.

Thanks,fellas,have a good evening,sanepilot


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What locomotives were you running?


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*tranny`s*

Good morning,Ed.. Kinda bunch,new and old. One went sour about a year ago after working good for a long time. The other I got in a set as new. I got a 1666 marx recently and it started acting funny on the cw40.It runs o.k on the tranny I got with it. But anyhow the 40 started blinking after that on any engine. I wonder if they have a fuse inside. I need to get to my train room to get some tools to take it apart.It is no big deal as I got plenty tranny`s.

I got a small layout setup in a spare bedroom at the house. This winter I`m pretty well pinned to the house with snow and health problems. oh,well so goes life.

Hope things go well for you,keep it between the ditches,sanepilot


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sanepilot said:


> Good morning,Ed.. Kinda bunch,new and old. One went sour about a year ago after working good for a long time. The other I got in a set as new. I got a 1666 marx recently and it started acting funny on the cw40.It runs o.k on the tranny I got with it. But anyhow the 40 started blinking after that on any engine. I wonder if they have a fuse inside. I need to get to my train room to get some tools to take it apart.It is no big deal as I got plenty tranny`s.
> 
> I got a small layout setup in a spare bedroom at the house. This winter I`m pretty well pinned to the house with snow and health problems. oh,well so goes life.
> 
> Hope things go well for you,keep it between the ditches,sanepilot


If the CW40 is anything like the CW80 transformer I think you need a tool to open the case up.
I think we have a thread about making a tool.
Hold on, I will look.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Read through here,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=8479&highlight=transformer+tool

How much stuff do you have hooked up to the track when your running the train?
It could be that the 40 watt is not enough to power all of it?

Or it could be the trains themselves.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Use a meter to check the output on the transformer terminals. At least that will tell you if they are putting out ok. Track terms should be 12 to 13 volts. The accessory posts may have as much as 16 volts but 12 should be the minimum. No power on the track terms indicates a short. Let it sit for awhile and check it again. If still no power then it's most likely the transformer.
Try another one to verify.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Trannys*

Thanks,Pete,I`ll haveta dig out my meter. Ed,that tool is a tri-cornered screwdriver:hah:,of all things.When did those idiots think that up,who woulda thunk that up.all well,this sure is a crazy world so far,It can`t get any better than this,sanepilot


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, that is a Marx train. My Marx trains can run on my KW, but I can't speak for the CW40. But the CW40 is a newer transformer, correct? Because the KW is an old transformer, and Marx trains are old (I looked up the 1666, that does look like an old one), so that could explain why it works there, however the CW40 is new so that might not be able to run old Marx trains correctly. Marx trains are generally supposed to use voltage similar to American Flyer, at least I know AF trains can use Marx transformers. Or maybe all the new whistle systems and digital things just simply argue with Marx, after all I guess they could've been competitors with Lionel, I'm sure Lionel expects you to buy it's newer trains.


sanepilot said:


> Thanks,Pete,I`ll haveta dig out my meter. Ed,that tool is a tri-cornered screwdriver:hah:,of all things.When did those idiots think that up,who woulda thunk that up.all well,this sure is a crazy world so far,It can`t get any better than this,sanepilot


I know right... Seriously, who needs to randomly make a crazy triangle screw when you've already got perfectly fine flathead screws, phillips screws, and even combo phillips-flathead screws?


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*Trannys*

Hi,all..Checked both cw40`s with meter,finally. Seems to be o.k on working and on output.About the only thing I can think of is a delayed thinga[for want of a better word]that resets after awhile.I was thinking of what is sometimes on a heater that shuts off when too hot and when cools off resets.This memory of mine leaves a lot to be desired.

Oh yeah, I like the Marx motors and trains,they seem to be alot better than the new canned motors. When you get into the larger canned motors or motors they get better by far.

Looking rough for the valley the next three days. major flooding and then 3 to 8 inches snow.

Have a good rest of week,the best,sanepilot,so far we have had it good.


----------

